# DIY paint



## calstar (Dec 12, 2014)

This is how I paint my machines, not pro but works for me, some of you might find it useful.  Brian

Link to Clausing forum on HM site where it's posted:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/29310-Clausing-8530-paint?p=254881#post254881


----------

